# Newport - Upper Back Bay Trail.



## Mute (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone ride this trail? If so where do you like to start?


----------



## allroy71 (Nov 29, 2007)

I have parked off of Eastbluff. Close to the freeway and you don't have to pay a toll if you exit at Jamboree.

eastbluff and jamboree - Google Maps


----------



## Mute (Dec 2, 2011)

Cool. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

We usually ride the Mountains to Sea trail from home in Tustin. Then enter the Back bay estuary off of Jamboree.


----------



## Mute (Dec 2, 2011)

rward325 said:


> We usually ride the Mountains to Sea trail from home in Tustin. Then enter the Back bay estuary off of Jamboree.


This looks like a great route. Is there a good starting point for the portion prior to hitting g Irvine?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Mute said:


> This looks like a great route. Is there a good starting point for the portion prior to hitting g Irvine?


24 hour Fitness off of Jamboree and Bryan has a huge parking lot. I would park there and do a loop.


----------



## Mute (Dec 2, 2011)

rward325 said:


> 24 hour Fitness off of Jamboree and Bryan has a huge parking lot. I would park there and do a loop.


I know where that is. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## fargy483 (Jul 21, 2010)

Its a good pedal from Tustin ranch... Minimal cars. I did it and took pch up to Santana creek trail then back to Tustin. Good loop.


----------

